# Recommend me lighting for my 55g tank please



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey guys, im trying to pick what bulbs to get for my 55g setup. Its going to be a low light setup with no co2. I already have a 48" fixture that holds two flourescent bulbs. The bought 2 florasun bulbs but did not like them as i thought they were way too red. I want 2 bulbs or 2 different bulbs that will be a nice crisp white light that brings that out the greens the best and be sufficient for plant growth. I was suggested so many different kinds that i dont know what to pick. Let me know what you guys recommend...thanks!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I would probably mix a 6700K and a 8000K or 10000K. That should give you a nice cool look that brings out the greens well. I've been happy with Coralife 6700K and 10000K bulbs in the past but you have many to choose from.

Giancarlo


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

gpodio said:


> I would probably mix a 6700K and a 8000K or 10000K. That should give you a nice cool look that brings out the greens well. I've been happy with Coralife 6700K and 10000K bulbs in the past but you have many to choose from.
> 
> Giancarlo


i was told not even to worry about kelvin rating that much because differnt brands can look completely different even thought he kelvin rating is the same.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

True there are some exceptions due to strong peaks in the spectrum, such as the GE Aquarays. But most bulbs of the same kelvin rating are rather similar, it says very little about their ability to grow plants, that's entirely a spectrum issue, but you are talking looks here so I think you can safely choose based on kelvin with the exception of the AquaRays which will look far redder than their kelvin rating would suggest.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

gpodio said:


> True there are some exceptions due to strong peaks in the spectrum, such as the GE Aquarays. But most bulbs of the same kelvin rating are rather similar, it says very little about their ability to grow plants, that's entirely a spectrum issue, but you are talking looks here so I think you can safely choose based on kelvin with the exception of the AquaRays which will look far redder than their kelvin rating would suggest.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Giancarlo Podio


i have two aquarays actually right now. they are also too red for my taste.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Bavarian3 said:


> i have two aquarays actually right now. they are also too red for my taste.


I'll take 'em ;-)


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

seriously? if u do want them as soon as i pick out my bulbs ill sell em to u cheap..theyre pretty new ive only had them for not even a month.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Florasuns are a wee bit pink..but grow really well.

You might want to try and mix it. Have you tried the Ultra Suns? They are 6700k iirc and have a 98CRI.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

If you want blue in your tank, I'd recommend the Ocean Sun 10,000k bulbs (T8) and aforementioned Ultrasuns (6500k, CRI 98). 

If you have T12 bulbs, the Coralife Trichromatic 6500k bulbs are very blue (baby blue). This and the URI Aquasun make my favorite bulb combination (in a 3 Coralife: 1 Aquasun ratio).

Carlos


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

tsunami said:


> If you want blue in your tank, I'd recommend the Ocean Sun 10,000k bulbs (T8) and aforementioned Ultrasuns (6500k, CRI 98).
> 
> If you have T12 bulbs, the Coralife Trichromatic 6500k bulbs are very blue (baby blue). This and the URI Aquasun make my favorite bulb combination (in a 3 Coralife: 1 Aquasun ratio).
> 
> Carlos


well i dont want my tank to be too blue, just a nice cool white. Im only going to be using 2 bulbs so which would u recommend?


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I have had a lot of success with the Phillips Daylight Deluxe bulbs (F40T12/DX). They are 6500K and you can get 2 for about $7 at Home Depot. I have used them in both saltwater and planted tanks with excellent results in both.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

S said:


> I have had a lot of success with the Phillips Daylight Deluxe bulbs (F40T12/DX). They are 6500K and you can get 2 for about $7 at Home Depot. I have used them in both saltwater and planted tanks with excellent results in both.


im looking for a more blue bulb. Right now im leaning towards the coralife 10000k and 6500k. What would u guys think about this combo? or should i just go with two 10000k's? Remember im looking for a nice bulb that brings out the greens as the only red in my tank will be a few fish.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Bavarian3 said:


> seriously? if u do want them as soon as i pick out my bulbs ill sell em to u cheap..theyre pretty new ive only had them for not even a month.


Send me an email when you are ready to sell them.

Giancarlo


----------

